
Show HN: Inflowlive – Convert more leads and customers with clever forms - philparisis
http://www.inflowliveapp.com/
======
DanTJ
Really interested in this one, signed up for beta and so far has been easy to
use and does exactly what it says.

~~~
phillipparisis
Nice to see you onboard Dan.

------
li_29phl
this tool looks good, do you have a demo?

~~~
phillipparisis
yes of course you can sign up for beta on the site
[http://www.inflowliveapp.com](http://www.inflowliveapp.com) and you will have
access in under 24 hours :) Thanks for checking it out.

